
Deleting my Google+ profile - buro9
https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1044503?hl=en-GB
======
akurilin
If you can figure out a way of deleting one's Google+ profile without
accidentally nuking Youtube uploads, Picasa images, Gmail etc, do let us know.

~~~
IBM
How do I unlink my Youtube account from my Gmail?

~~~
CtrlAlt
The way I unlinked was: 1) Account Settings -> 2) Overview -> 3) Right next to
your avatar there should be a link to disconnect G+ from your youtube profile.

~~~
jkrems
Thanks a lot! It was "Youtube Settings" for me, but that may depend on the
exact route one takes.

------
hackaflocka
My wish for Google is different. I want it to keep interfering how I like to
consume its services. I want them to keep needling me. And everyone else. I
support innovation. This is the surest path to new innovation... a competitor
with a better value proposition.

~~~
znowi
Yes. Google reached the point where it resembles AOL and Microsoft of the
past. We now in need of a new "Google" to disrupt the toxic social ecosystem
they have created.

~~~
ExpiredLink
> _Yes. Google reached the point where it resembles AOL and Microsoft of the
> past._

The engineers step back, the marketers take over. Seems to be unavoidable for
any economically successful company.

~~~
w0rd-driven
That's not entirely accurate. I blame high turnover. When no engineer is left
to fight for their pet causes, AOL and Microsoft happen. Hell I attribute MS'
decline more to turnover from very key players (one could out Bill Gates
himself in this camp) more than any other metric. Having been at a very small
shop to see this first hand, I notice it everywhere. Places don't bother to
get new developers to really care enough to take ownership anymore. Its a
burden they hope magically happens and never does.

------
mml
I deleted my g+ profile a week or so ago, it didn't take gmail with it (or my
domain).

Fun fact: During the deletion process, Google says they'll "attempt to remove
your data over the next few weeks" I assume they throw up their hands after a
few nanoseconds, and just store it all anyway.

~~~
humbledrone
Google takes data deletion very, _very_ seriously. If you delete your profile,
all the data associated with it will most certainly be eradicated. When you
read things like "over the next few weeks," consider that there are things
like regular offline backups (maybe on tape). That kind of media is thoroughly
cleaned out on a regular schedule, but due to its offline nature you can't
really expect it to be cleared immediately when you press the button.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Is it a measure of how far Google's reputation has plummeted, that absolutely
no one in this forum believes that for a nanosecond? You could try adding some
credentials so we would believe you know what you're saying. Or even a link to
a policy statement. But its probably 'too little too late' \- the Google brand
is damaged goods by now.

~~~
comex
I believe it. Don't overgeneralize based on a few low-effort replies to a
random post.

~~~
chris_mahan
I don't believe it. Sorry. They are a for-profit corporation, and they are
about making money for investors by providing value to their customers. We are
not their customers. Advertisers are their customers.

------
RRRA
ARGH! Is it just me or are the procedure described in the link actually not
working : the buttons are not there with exact name, nor results or choices.
And if I try with the 2nd account directly, the one they created because of
Youtube, it asks me to try an unlink (or delete!) it on Youtube, where the
option is nowhere to be found... Epic fail!

~~~
fortepianissimo
Exactly - for people who've done this a few weeks before: could you go back to
check if things have changed?

What's the new procedure to achieve this? Thanks!

------
phillc73
I deleted my entire Google+ profile and was nagged with the following as soon
as I logged back into Gmail next time:

"Update your account Create a public Google+ profile and get great new
features in Gmail"

------
wrongc0ntinent
I dropped the few fake accounts when I decided it was too much work to keep 3
different android devices going at the same time with different settings, not
to mention separate purchases. Seems premature now.

------
ProAm
Will you lose your OpenID functionality if you do this?

Their warning says the following: "You won't be able to use the "Sign in with
Google" button to log in to third-party apps."

~~~
Afforess
Nope. I deleted it and I still login to stackoverflow just fine via Google.

------
phaed
Oh god, I haven't seen a list of things I wanted to get rid of more badly than
this:

[http://i.imgur.com/zNY6hNC.png](http://i.imgur.com/zNY6hNC.png)

------
Kequc
Hopefully this quells the rest of the aversive posts about Google plus from
now until eternity, although I already know that would be nearly too much to
hope for.

~~~
threeseed
Given that Google seems to want to force Google+ through any means necessary I
doubt this is the end.

------
knocte
Is there a way to use Hangouts without having a G+ profile?

~~~
thearn4
hangouts are the one thing I do like about G+

~~~
xgarland
But I don't understand why Google refuses to just offer this as a stand alone
product for those of us who actually do enjoy this service, ya know.

~~~
mkr-hn
The same reason you have to jump through hoops with third party tools to
download apps from Google Play without using a Google-approved device. They
want everyone to be fully immersed in the Google experience.

------
anonymous
What's the point? It is not like they will _actually_ delete your data.

~~~
josteink
Not like I think it will have any impact what so ever, but in theory if they
have a counter for that and can show up at the next board-meeting saying "30%
of our (force) converted G+ accounts results in people deleting their accounts
and leaving our ecosystem entirely", that might in theory, affect them to
change their course of action.

In the real world, probably not, but at least it gives people the satisfaction
of having felt that they may be sending a message.

------
amrit_b
I deleted my account few days back. And then Google forced me to create it
again while I was trying to access Hangouts

~~~
RexRollman
Isn't Hangouts a G+ feature?

------
wtfm8
wow. I just signed on to a youtube account I had made years ago. I had not
signed into it for a long time. Just this moment tried to sign on and things
were okay, except I noticed I now have google plus for that account.

I just deleted everything. Seriously google, fuck you.

------
gabrielmsharp
[https://www.youtube.com/account_revert](https://www.youtube.com/account_revert)
I used this first, then deleted my Google+ account.

------
simplemts
Deleted g+ and youtube account. Just not worth it anymore.

------
mafro
I never actually created a Google+ profile, but my Apps for Business domain
gmail works fine.

I cannot, however, use Hangouts. Which is annoying as I like the new emojis

------
jarek314
Maybe just create fake G+ account to use it whenever you need to go somehow
public with your comments.

------
airtonix
Sigh i don't understand what all the whinging is about.

How many people here complain about Google plus but also:

* pay out the arse for Apple products and, * have no problems giving facebook the exact details they tell horror stories about?

~~~
tommorris
I pay out of the arse for Apple products precisely because the alternative is
to pay out of the arse for Google products using the currency of personal
information. And I don't trust them anymore.

------
hobs
Done. Thanks!

------
0x0
Excellent.

------
stevo111
Fuck google plus, fuck it up it's ass.

~~~
danbmil99
Wow, quite pithy for HN!

~~~
lignuist
Tbat was a Youtube commenter who migrated to HN.

